# Title, registration or both?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Will I need the actual title to my car to get the temporary importation vehicle permit (with my FMT) or is the registration card sufficient? I have read conflicting info on various web sites. In fact, on the US state department site they imply that the title is necessary in one place and that the registration is sufficient in another. I thought I saw a sticky on this topic but it isn't there anymore. I have the title in a safe place and I'd just as soon leave it there if it's not required.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Registration with no lien holder is all I've been asked for in Nogales and La Paz


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is important that the document show the vehicle's VIN.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

My registration card (from Illinois) does have the VIN but it doesn't mention that I have no lien. I do own the vehicle free and clear. Will that be enough?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably, but why not use the title just to be sure?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I suppose so. It's just that I will be traveling all over Mexico for my first 6 months and I'm trying to bring the minimum of important documents so I don't have to worry about loss or theft of them as I travel. But if I need it, I need it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been asked to show the original registration form at Nogales and I bring a color copy of the pink slip( Title)


----------

